# 2019 Launches From John Frieda Hair Care



## Dawn (Feb 20, 2019)

2019 is bringing you newness from *John Frieda Hair Care* that you’ll _WANT_ to try.   

*John Frieda Sheer Blonde Go Blonder Lemon Miracle Masque *($9.49, CVS or Amazon.com) 
Hair rehab for blondes looking to achieve their brightest, lightest and healthiest-looking hair. It’s specially formulated to target the ongoing issues blondes face with dry, brittle strands and dull, darkening color. This mask is ideal for natural or color-treated blondes that are feeling especially dehydrated post color treatment.
















*John Frieda Wonder Drops Hair Masks *($3.49 at Walmart and select Grocery Outlets) 
Four targeted hair masks that transform hair in a matter of minutes. Designed to treat hair suffering from frizz, fading, damage or dullness, each mask revives hair with a single in-shower application. Simply shampoo, squeeze out excess moisture and massage the Wonder Drops throughout wet hair.
*Available in: *Frizz Smoothing, Blonde Brightening, Damage Repairing and Vibrancy Enhancing  




 

*John Frieda Vibrancy Enhancing Conditioner *($8.99, Amazon) 
An intensely hydrating conditioner that leaves your color vibrant and your hair feeling healthy. It maintains that salon-fresh color with a formula that leaves hair feeling soft, silky and luxurious with every use, transforming dull, lackluster hair into a vibrant, illuminated mane. Infused with nourishing Babassu Oil, the deeply moisturizing conditioner locks in rich, salon-quality color and protects it from fading.


----------

